# When to put Green Terrors and Texas Cichlids out in the pond



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm looking for some advice for my first foray into keeping some cichlids out in the pond. I was thinking Green Terrors (1st choice) or some Texas cichlids. These fish will be brought in the fall and housed in a 65 gallon tank (unheated preferably) over winter.

Now I have two options for ponds as there are two on the property:

Pond 1: Approximately 100 gallons ~18"-24" deep. This one is located in the backyard and will be seen quite frequently. Morning shade and afternoon sun. I know because of the smaller size it will be more susceptible to temperature swings.

Pond 2: I'm guessing around 700 gallons. 7' long x 4' wide and is at least 3' in the shallow end and 4'+ in the deep end. Morning sun and afternoon shade. My concern is I won't see the fish due to the depth and the location (front yard).

What is the minimum water temperature that I can put them outside? And also what would be suitable pond mates?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would put them out when the water temperature reaches mid to upper 60s . Green Terrors and Texas cichlids can handle these kinds of temperatures. I pull my cichlids out when the water temperatures get to the high to mid 50s. I would highly recommend some of the Uruguayan cichlids such as the Gymnogeophagus gymnogenys or Australoheros sp. Red Ceibal as they are very cold water tolerant. Nandopsis beani did very well in the pond too. Good luck with your project.
Jim


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Jim. I think I'm probably going to stick with the green terrors for now as I think they'll look nice from above once they develop some good color, plus they are very reasonably priced and readily available. Start out with 4-6 and weed down to a pair, or can I keep a group? Would they get along with swords or sailfin mollies? My other thought is to try and mix with a a couple of native species.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Green Terrors would be an excellent choice since they do best at cooler temperatures [68-75°F (20-24°C)]. And you're right ... they do display nicely in the pond. If they're young fish, you could probably put 4 to 6 in your smaller pond for the summer. Include some structure for them and they should be fine. Here are mine from last year.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Are those Koi or large goldfish? No problems with them getting along? I'm partial to Shubunkins over koi as I seem to cursed with koi. My first batch the pond pump died, pond froze over and they suffocated. This new pond, somehow I had a leak, I'm thinking one of the lines with the extreme weight of snow and ice this winter and my pond pumped itself dry and flooded my basement. When I realized the water was gone I jumped in digging through the snow to save Karl (the koi), threw him in a spare 65 gallon but in the end he didn't make it. :-? So I've sworn off Koi.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

No, they're not koi ... they're Sarasa comets, about 6 to 8" total length. There were 6 in the pond, which is about 1200G. Shubunkins would be fine too. I've had them in the pond before. There was no problem with cichlids and goldfish together. Sounds like you had quite an adventure ... or should I say mis  adventure.


----------



## Salamander (May 16, 2014)

I am in Miami and cichlids are kept outside here all year long .

I agree that the Green terrors display better in a pond and do not hide nearly as much as the Texas cichlids but the Texas are much hardier as far as very hot or cooler temps.


----------



## Salamander (May 16, 2014)

notho2000 said:


> Green Terrors would be an excellent choice since they do best at cooler temperatures [68-75°F (20-24°C)]. And you're right ... they do display nicely in the pond. If they're young fish, you could probably put 4 to 6 in your smaller pond for the summer. Include some structure for them and they should be fine. Here are mine from last year.


Do you find that your cichlids lose color when you bring them inside ?

I ask because I find they get something from natural sun which enhances their colors. Not the brightness of the sun itself .

There are some very bright red devil and Blue Acaras in the area which when caught and put even in large indoor tanks. Over time lose some of the color.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Salamander said:


> notho2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Green Terrors would be an excellent choice since they do best at cooler temperatures [68-75°F (20-24°C)]. And you're right ... they do display nicely in the pond. If they're young fish, you could probably put 4 to 6 in your smaller pond for the summer. Include some structure for them and they should be fine. Here are mine from last year.
> ...


They will look different under artificial light as sunlight has a Colour Rendition Index (CRI) of 100.


----------

